# Francis Poulenc concerto for Organ,Strings and Timpani in G Minor



## tahnak

I heard this concerto for the first time in 1987 and since then it has grown on me. I heard it again today and tried to share it on this forum but have found no discussion on it. Hence, I have started a new one.
I have two performances to my liking in these past twenty five years.
my favorite is the one played by Malcolm George on the organ and the timpanist at the Academy of st. martin-in-the-Fields conducted by a very capable Iona Brown.
This is another good performance at Amsterdam under Mariss Jansons


----------



## Krummhorn

I absolutely love this organ/orchestra composition as well. 

The recording I have is with the French National Radio & Television Orchestra, Georges Prêtre conducting and Maurice Durufle as organist. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Xapumup

Krummhorn said:


> I absolutely love this organ/orchestra composition as well.
> 
> The recording I have is with the French National Radio & Television Orchestra, Georges Prêtre conducting and Maurice Durufle as organist.
> 
> Kh ♫


This have to be a very intriguing performance! Could you share at least an excerpt of it?


----------

